# hello from Poland



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

your horse is gorgeous


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Welcome.. I am new here too!!! 
Your horse is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG ur from poland!!! im POLISH!! haha.i don't speak it but i am polish.thats cool.gorgeous horse too.love the name galant


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF Marta!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Marta. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

powitanie , i mile widziany do forum!

Okay, so I dont remember much Polish.. how did I do?


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ahh thast pretty cool stepher.yeah so my dad and ncle went to polish school and they know a little bit but i know absolutely nothing!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

oh yeah one more thing...im gonna come to poland and steal ur horse.hes very cute.and i think i already said this...i love the name galant


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

welcome to the forum... coming from a newbie too lol!
and i ALSO love the name Galant! and he's definitely a beautiful horse!


----------

